

Challenge HN: Write an Anti-SOPA Message for us to display Jan 18 - onwardly

As a company, we want to go dark January 18th to support Anti-SOPA. I'm sure there are hundreds of others out there on HN that would do the same.<p>I believe the effectiveness would be magnified if there was a single message that was clear, concise and poignant.<p>I thought HN would be a great place to collaboratively craft a compelling and informative message that we could display in its place. Atleast better than any of us could do alone.<p>What message would you display?
======
iamjamesmartin
what about "yours truly" in white on a black background..

